# The worst part of the year



## rnelson5 (May 18, 2016)

Is upon us. There is no hunting to be done with the exception of hogs and coyotes (and yall can have that in the summer heat). Fishing will taper off here soon and summer depression will set in for me atleast. I can always get warm but i can't ever get cool enough. Here is to the next 4 months.....


----------



## Core Lokt (May 19, 2016)

Plenty to do around here. Fishing is just getting good on the lake. Big bream are bedding and the bass are coming off hungry. The flats are starting to take off too.





I am the type of person that no matter what season is in (deer, duck, turkey, fishing) that I do it like a job and to the fullest and by the end I am ready for a change/break, wore out.

The way time is passing it will be early season before you know it. I'll be ready for it too


----------



## sjrwinder (May 19, 2016)

It's puppy training time too turn him in to a master hunter


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (May 19, 2016)

I'm still hammering fish on the coast right now but you're right, it won't be long before that is over too.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 19, 2016)

I will be getting these catfish until that is over along with bass fishing until the bite slows down, and then it will be a looooonnnggg wait until September. Core loct is that one of those St. Johns monsters I hear about??


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 19, 2016)

Trout, catfish and bass fishing here.  Add a little scouting for new spots, fix and repair decoys, boats and gear.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 19, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Core loct is that one of those St. Johns monsters I hear about??



That's what they look like but these are local lake fish here by the house in N FL. Found them staging to bed. Should be on fire for the next 3-4 days


----------



## flatsmaster (May 19, 2016)

Fishing is still good in Florida ... Offshore the MahiMahi are migrating by and always nice trout and reds in the lagoon ... Also drew for the first wk of Gator season so thats Aug ... But I'm ready for Sept ....


----------



## flatsmaster (May 19, 2016)

Great pics of the pup sjrwinder.... Won't be long and even the water will be warm ....


----------



## sjrwinder (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Flat water is warm took him 5 minutes to get in. He just turned 4 months this week now the work begins.


----------



## king killer delete (May 19, 2016)

*New Retreiver*

Been working on my new pet. Just showed up at the gate the other day.
Now you know why I do not hunt with a dog.


----------



## sjrwinder (May 19, 2016)

Killer you can keep your pet if I can't take my boys (dogs) I don't go. They work to hard not to go.


----------



## Big7 (May 19, 2016)

OK Core Lokt..

Tell us where the farm pond brim hole is.  

I know you ain't tellin', I have s hole like that
and the CIA couldn't get that location out of me!


----------



## king killer delete (May 19, 2016)

sjrwinder said:


> Killer you can keep your pet if I can't take my boys (dogs) I don't go. They work to hard not to go.


I just will not put my dog out for bait. If it aint gators its sharks or oyster beds. Now I do have a swamp that we use our dogs but that is it. We have those things all over and it is not worth it to put a dog in those waters,


----------



## Core Lokt (May 20, 2016)

Big7 said:


> OK Core Lokt..
> 
> Tell us where the farm pond brim hole is.
> 
> ...





No pond. a several thousand ac lake. Taking dad in the morning if the rain allows it


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 20, 2016)

RNelson, when you get bored enough to catch some big cats on rod and reel give me a holler.  I know where they stay in the summer.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 20, 2016)

I might just take you up on that. I wouldn't mind catching a big ole flathead on rod and reel!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 21, 2016)

We can dang sure do it.  Youll have to leave that pretty boat behind and ride in my ol junker though.


----------



## dom (May 23, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Is upon us. There is no hunting to be done with the exception of hogs and coyotes (and yall can have that in the summer heat). Fishing will taper off here soon and summer depression will set in for me atleast. I can always get warm but i can't ever get cool enough. Here is to the next 4 months.....



come on a fly fishing trip with us June 18. we're gonna camp in the mountains right next to the stream. water is cool and makes hot summer day way better


----------



## king killer delete (May 23, 2016)

Real duck hunters are painting decoys , Painting boats, scouting , Learning the lay of the area you hunt, working on duck blinds, dog training.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 23, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Real duck hunters are painting decoys , Painting boats, scouting , Learning the lay of the area you hunt, working on duck blinds, dog training.



I repainted 150 decoys by the end of Feb., bought several dozen new and had a blind made for my boat( just in case i need one) and added spud poles. I have already ordered 3 cases of shells and know exactly where i will be headed this fall


----------



## king killer delete (May 23, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I repainted 150 decoys by the end of Feb., bought several dozen new and had a blind made for my boat( just in case i need one) and added spud poles. I have already ordered 3 cases of shells and know exactly where i will be headed this fall


 Some have not done this. I think those decoys could use another coat of paint.


----------



## awoods (May 23, 2016)

I'm planning a trip to MS to check out / map some places my grandpa used to hunt. He is getting up there in age and wants to make sure his holes are mapped / passed down. 

But I get what everyone is saying...


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Real duck hunters are painting decoys , Painting boats, scouting , Learning the lay of the area you hunt, working on duck blinds, dog training.



Ah nah, you done took my blind pass.  Real "working" duck hunters are dreaming of those things.

The toughest time is two weeks before the season opens and you realize you haven't had time to get your stuff ready or scout.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (May 24, 2016)

Training my new puppy should keep me occupied until November. I always look forward to the next season, but hopefully hunting with a new dog this year makes this the longest offseason yet.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 25, 2016)

What about duck boxes.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 25, 2016)

That is not a bad idea.


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 25, 2016)

Been running akc hunt  tests since March.  Yo my 3 year old female went 6 passes in a row to make master hunter and qualify for national.   We've been getting after it hard most weekends, so it's been taking up a lot of free time and is pretty closely related to duck hunting.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 25, 2016)

Nothing wrong with that and congrats. It takes a lot of time and dedication with dog training.


----------



## flatsmaster (May 25, 2016)

Awesome Mizz ..... 
Congrats on MH


----------



## king killer delete (May 26, 2016)

Nice looking puppy. Congrats


----------



## emusmacker (May 26, 2016)

my farm pond is full of bream and bass and will keep us busy til deer season, then its on to the real season.


----------



## king killer delete (May 27, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> my farm pond is full of bream and bass and will keep us busy til deer season, then its on to the real season.


 This is what I got in my pond. http://www.islandpacket.com/news/local/news-columns-blogs/untamed-lowcountry/article33578856.html


----------



## king killer delete (May 27, 2016)

This is a Fish.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 27, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Been running akc hunt  tests since March.  Yo my 3 year old female went 6 passes in a row to make master hunter and qualify for national.   We've been getting after it hard most weekends, so it's been taking up a lot of free time and is pretty closely related to duck hunting.



congrats!! so HRCH/MH you about to step into the FT game?


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 28, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> congrats!! so HRCH/MH you about to step into the FT game?



Yeah about done with hunt tests for this one.  Gotta start back for training for Q's.   Haven't been in a few months, but we got a good ft group over here.  Guider, Leonard, Day....


----------



## king killer delete (May 28, 2016)

Good Luck!


----------



## king killer delete (May 28, 2016)

Anybody ever hunted down south?
http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/ma.../Abundant_species/2016-duck-quail-open-season


----------



## rnelson5 (May 28, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Anybody ever hunted down south?
> http://www.environment.sa.gov.au/ma.../Abundant_species/2016-duck-quail-open-season


I have not but do keep up wih a group of guys on an Australian duck hunting page on FB. They have some awesome hunting down there from the looks of the videos.


----------



## king killer delete (May 28, 2016)

Looks like the season has just closed. I think it would be some kind of fun.


----------

